# Experienced Archer, New to Archery Talk



## jyoder4241 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Archery Talk!

My name is Jeff, I've been an archer for over 20 years. I started when I was 10 years old in Boy Scouts and have been doing it ever since. I've done some hunting here in Northern Michigan but my passion is target shooting. I belong to indoor target and 3D clubs here in Michigan. 

Last night I must say I shot the most unusual thing of my career... a florescent light... oops.... :embara: I will admit it made a really neat noise when the bulbs exploded!!!! So naturally I had to sign my name on the ceiling so EVERYONE would know who did it. Like I needed to do that, I'm sure my teammates will be happy to tell everyone. So lesson learned, never screw with your release adjustments in the middle of a league night.

Like I said I've done some hunting here in Michigan but what I really want to do is head out to Wyoming and archery hunt out there. I've been there a few times during rifle season and loved every minute of it.

My wife and I shoot in leagues together. I'm currently shooting a 2009 Darton Pro2500 and Melissa just got rid of the youth bow she had and has a Renegade SX-5 on order. I've been pretty pleased with my bow but not with my scores lately. I can tell my Darton is a hunting bow and NOT a target bow. A good friend of mine turned me on to this site and has also turned me on to the Mathews Apex 7 target bow. I'm currently in the market for a used one of those if anyone knows anybody. I want a 29" draw and a 40 - 50# weight.

I guess that's enough about me to start. I'm glad to be here and will be a regular poster.


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

welcome jeff something for everyone here at archery talk. (GO COLTS):elch:


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jeff. Have fun here.


----------



## jjmorrisjr (Feb 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------

